# Dog saves dog, keeps police at bay.



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

http://abcnews.go.com/video/playerIndex?id=7585656

Outstanding object guard to boot! :-o 

Hoping the poor dog is OK!!!


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

The dog that was hit had a broken leg and maybe internal injuries. They were able to get it to the animal shelter. The healthy dog was eventually wrangled. The owner of both dogs came and got them and took the injured one to the vet.


----------



## virginia reed (Mar 10, 2009)

the news report i saw said it just had a broken leg. looked dead in the road.

but i guess not - hurt one was the mother of the other the report said


----------

